# aftermarket steering wheel hub for b14



## faze (Apr 8, 2003)

i know i'm not supposed to be bypassing the safety feature but its a project car and i cant seem to find the right hub that will fit...
does anyone have any clue which one it would be? i tried the one for a older body style sentra w/o the airbag and i strip the threads on two of them they're pretty close but the teeth just don't seem to bite in good enough.... any suggestions?
all suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

what ive been told is one for a s14/b14/nx2000 will fit. that is if its momo


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

just did this mod myself today. The Momo hub part number that fits the B14 is #3507. Hope that helps.

Eric


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.nissport.com

fits the B13, not sure about the B14 though....


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

just remember that mod is not legal, you cannot remove a supplimental restraint system that is factory installed. it doesn't bother me but if you live near some asshole cops or have dmv inspections, then i'd think about that first. but yes there is an adaptor to make it work, technically it should only be used for track/show but its up to you


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)




----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

slamedf150 said:


> * *


he he

I don't give two shits about some cop trying to tell me what I should have in MY car. If he holds the title to it, then he has some say. 

On that note, anyone wanna buy an airbag???


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ebruceii said:


> *
> On that note, anyone wanna buy an airbag??? *


:thumbup:


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

how much for the air bag


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

GTRsentra said:


> *how much for the air bag *


I have no idea how much it's worth, but I can find out. If you really are interested, pm me....


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

IT IS ACTUALLY UNDER 200SX IN THE MOMO CATALOGUE. I GOT IT ALREADY. I WOULD ALSO RECOMEND THE QUICK RELEASE EXTENSION IT IS MADE SHORT, IT WILL BE MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE AND IT IS A SAFETY FEATURE. THEY SELL ';EM ON EBAY FOR $50-100$


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> *IT IS ACTUALLY UNDER 200SX IN THE MOMO CATALOGUE. I GOT IT ALREADY. I WOULD ALSO RECOMEND THE QUICK RELEASE EXTENSION IT IS MADE SHORT, IT WILL BE MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE AND IT IS A SAFETY FEATURE. THEY SELL ';EM ON EBAY FOR $50-100$ *


you REALLY need to lay off of the caps. press the 'caps lock' button, and use lowercase letters like the rest of us. 

....you do know that all uppercase is considered yelling, right? not that it matters here...but it's still annoying to look at.

-kevin


----------

